# Pulling a skiff with an SUV



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi Team,
I am looking at getting a Subaru Outback AWD. A full size truck or big SUV is not in the cards right now as this needs to be more of a family vehicle 95% of the time and pulling a boat ( have not bought the boat yet) 5% of the time. 
I am considering the Outback as it has one of the highest rated tow packages for a small SUV. It is rated for 2700lb. I am looking at either skiffs or small bay boats in the 16'-19' range. Most of these with trailer fall between 1300lb-2400lb.

Has anyone used a vehicle like this for their boat? Any words of advice?

thanks

Kerry


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

My wife drives a 2015 outback 2.5 and I’ve towed small stuff with it and it does well. It’s says 2700lbs but the tongue weight is limited to something like 200lbs. If it were me, I wouldn’t regulary plan on towing anything over 1,200-1,500lbs with it. It just doesn’t have the power and kills gas mileage. If you’re going to be around 1,500 or over go for the 3.6 but I don’t have any experience with that. Also, I think Subaru only offers a 1.5” receiver but you can get an aftermarket 2” installed for less money. Don’t know if it increases the tongue weight rating though.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

One of the things about towing that gets overlooked and that is the ability to stop. Every body mostly focuses on having enough power and that is important. But being a bit underpowered, especially if you have just short tows, isn't going to get you or somebody else killed. Not being able to stop is an entirely different story.

When they only offer a 1.5" receiver from the factory....there is a reason for that.

There are other smaller SUVs out there that have better towing capacity than that subaru that are also fine every day drivers. For instance a Jeep Liberty.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I think the small hitches are rated for 3000 lbs.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Make sure the trailer has brakes. I pull a 21' flats boat with a 4x4 F-150 and it's wearing on my brakes pretty bad without the trailer brakes. The AWD will be very nice to have at the slippery ramps.


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

Having towed quite a bit with small SUVs, I would NOT recommend them for for more than 1500lb, anything heavier than that and the trailer will push the car around when braking, a VERY uncomfortable feeling, ask how I know. You need to jump to the next size vehicle, something that weighs 4500lb.
JC


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Outback does a fine job of towing a boat of that size. The AWD is a plus too. I tow my LT25 with a 2012 Impreza hatchback with no problems. I live within 10 miles of 3 boat ramps, and never have to go more than 50mph though. I just hit 100k miles so I’ll be trading it in soon for a new Outback or Crosstrek. Wanted a Tacoma, but the prices right now are ludicrous and with my car I can take my dogs and wife and still have a ton of lockable storage while traveling. 30+mpg is great too.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> Outback does a fine job of towing a boat of that size. The AWD is a plus too. I tow my LT25 with a 2012 Impreza hatchback with no problems. I live within 10 miles of 3 boat ramps, and never have to go more than 50mph though. I just hit 100k miles so I’ll be trading it in soon for a new Outback or Crosstrek. Wanted a Tacoma, but the prices right now are ludicrous and with my car I can take my dogs and wife and still have a ton of lockable storage while traveling. 30+mpg is great too.


Truck prices are only getting worse. My F-150 was around 50k new


----------



## jbnc (Feb 28, 2017)

jonrconner said:


> Having towed quite a bit with small SUVs, I would NOT recommend them for for more than 1500lb, anything heavier than that and the trailer will push the car around when braking, a VERY uncomfortable feeling, ask how I know. You need to jump to the next size vehicle, something that weighs 4500lb.
> JC


This. I used to tow my Copperhead with a 2013 Forester and I never felt like I was in control. Only took a few trips with it for me to break down and buy a Tacoma. I've had 4 Subaru's and loved them all but unless you're towing something like a Gheenoe, I'd suggest going with something a little bigger. Just my opinion though.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

ifsteve said:


> One of the things about towing that gets overlooked and that is the ability to stop.


This! Right here!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I tow a small utility trailer with a 2.5 Outback with no problems, but I honestly wouldn't trust it to tow my skiff. I break out the FJ for that. If you love Subarus like me, you may want to check the new Ascend that just came out. We just looked at one bc my wife is pregnant with twins (shoot me please) and it has a lot more room than the Outback. It's also rated to tow 5,000lbs and 27 highway mpg.


----------



## Edfish (Jan 4, 2013)

As said above, 1300-2400# skiff/motor/trailer is not going to be fun to tow with an outback. It will do it, sure, but:
1. stopping--Outbacks are only rated for 1000# towing *without trailer brakes*. I towed my towee with a 2003 outback without trailer brakes no problem, but gross weight on that was probably 700-800#. Unless you want to get trailer brakes, I wouldn't be interested in towing 1300+ pounds (and that assumes you've added in things like trolling motor, batteries, coolers, and then passengers, etc.). 
2. I don't like how the cvt transmissions interact with towing heavier loads. I towed in d3 as opposed to normal drive.

Basically my understanding, while not extensive, is firmly that these 4cyl awd SUV types are not well designed to tow 1500-2500#. Now, if you are set on not getting a truck, newer highlanders & pilots will have a tow rating up to 5000/4500 *if* they have the tow package (extra/upgrade coolers). 
I had a similar vehicle decision to make and purchased a cheap used ridgeline and a prius. I know ridgelines aren't "really" a truck, but I read that they are still geared and designed to tow better than the SUV analogues. Ridgeline mpg is comparable to SUV's, it can fit an 8' one piece in the cab, and has capacity for (limited) 4wd if you need it. If $ wasn't an issue, I'd have bought a tacoma, but good cheap 4door, 4x4 tacomas seem um rare. 

All the standard caveats apply about how far you're towing, at what speed, with how many people, etc. etc.). If you want your suby to tow 35mph 5 min. down the street it's a bit different than 70+ an hour down the freeway--again, thinking more about stopping than acceleration.


----------



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

thank you all for the replies....now back to the drawing board.


----------



## jbnc (Feb 28, 2017)

mightyrime said:


> thank you all for the replies....now back to the drawing board.


Like SomaliPirate said above, check out the new Subaru Ascent as it has a 5,000lb towing capacity depending on the model. I didn't see anything about the tongue weight limit online though I'm sure you could ask your local dealer for more info.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Take a close look at the Honda Pilot... a friend who's very experienced towing has one and tows a Hells Bay Waterman 18 with it all day long and gives it a big thumbs up... 

Since I pretty much commute, towing my old Maverick, back and forth down to Flamingo and Chokoloskee as a guide (and have for some years now... ) I've learned the hard way to have more towing capacity than you need since that also means more braking capacity (and more cooling capacity for your tranny...) than needed. I did go with minimum towing capability years and years ago -and learned to regret it... Add to that minimum capacity -an all wheel drive system and you're just asking to learn how bad things can get if you run into trouble because your ride can't do what you want it to do.....

By the way brakes on trailers are a great idea - until you have to keep them working after exposure the the salt.... Once you get above a 3500lb load you have to have them - but otherwise you'll learn not to love them at all...

Hope this helps (and for my purposes I have a full sized pick-up with a small v-8 just for my skiff... of course I'm towing 20 to 24,000 miles a year now for some years.... and my going down the road load is right at 2000lbs...).


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My new to me 2012 Ford Expidition, King Ranch has a tow package and 4 wheel disc brakes. Its rated for 9,000 lbs. I towed my boat to NC and back and forth it was almost 1,000 miles. I had no problem and it towed and stopped better than my 2005 Expedition
Get something that is made for towing like a truck not try to make a car fit


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

SomaliPirate said:


> I tow a small utility trailer with a 2.5 Outback with no problems, but I honestly wouldn't trust it to tow my skiff. I break out the FJ for that. If you love Subarus like me, you may want to check the new Ascend that just came out. We just looked at one bc my wife is pregnant with twins (shoot me please) and it has a lot more room than the Outback. It's also rated to tow 5,000lbs and 27 highway mpg.


congrats on the twins! You're gonna have your hands full.


----------



## HelthInsXpert (Jan 24, 2018)

Can't beat an early 2000's Toyota Land Cruiser. They cost next to nothing, 4x4, and reliable as hell. Also the Lexus GX470 is a steal as well. They will both tow whatever you want and the wife can put kids in em.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> My new to me 2012 Ford Expidition, King Ranch has a tow package and 4 wheel disc brakes. Its rated for 9,000 lbs. I towed my boat to NC and back and forth it was almost 1,000 miles. I had no problem and it towed and stopped better than my 2005 Expedition
> Get something that is made for towing like a truck not try to make a car fit


My 2013 F-150 has the max tow package. I pulled a heavy trailer with the electric brakes from the keys. That was my first time being able to dial in the trailer brake sensitivity while driving. I loved it! Did your SUV come with the brake controller as well?


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Chevy Colorado with the diesel option. 
My next door neighbor has one and tows a 22' Pathfinder with it. 
Plenty of pulling power, plenty of stopping power and he gets over 20mpg towing.


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

HelthInsXpert said:


> Can't beat an early 2000's Toyota Land Cruiser. They cost next to nothing, 4x4, and reliable as hell. Also the Lexus GX470 is a steal as well. They will both tow whatever you want and the wife can put kids in em.


This is one of my all time favorite vehicles for just about everything


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> My 2013 F-150 has the max tow package. I pulled a heavy trailer with the electric brakes from the keys. That was my first time being able to dial in the trailer brake sensitivity while driving. I loved it! Did your SUV come with the brake controller as well?


Yes but my trail has no brakes


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

devrep said:


> congrats on the twins! You're gonna have your hands full.


They're both boys...and I already have a two year old boy. My house is going to be Thunderdome.


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

ifsteve said:


> One of the things about towing that gets overlooked and that is the ability to stop. Every body mostly focuses on having enough power and that is important. But being a bit underpowered, especially if you have just short tows, isn't going to get you or somebody else killed. Not being able to stop is an entirely different story.
> 
> When they only offer a 1.5" receiver from the factory....there is a reason for that.
> 
> There are other smaller SUVs out there that have better towing capacity than that subaru that are also fine every day drivers. For instance a Jeep Liberty.


Brakes, or excess braking capacity, is an excellent point. Even if stopping distances are safe, you will still wear out brakes rapidly if they are under-sized


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

ifsteve said:


> One of the things about towing that gets overlooked and that is the ability to stop. Every body mostly focuses on having enough power and that is important. But being a bit underpowered, especially if you have just short tows, isn't going to get you or somebody else killed. Not being able to stop is an entirely different story.
> 
> When they only offer a 1.5" receiver from the factory....there is a reason for that.
> 
> There are other smaller SUVs out there that have better towing capacity than that subaru that are also fine every day drivers. For instance a Jeep Liberty.





Seymour fish said:


> Brakes, or excess braking capacity, is an excellent point. Even if stopping distances are safe, you will still wear out brakes rapidly if they are under-sized


Consider a “beater” second vehicle. We use an ‘05 Cummins 4x4. Can be found Cheap


----------



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

if i stay here in southern california we dont have boat ramps we mostly have hoists and its surprisingly cheap to keep it dry docked in marina where the hoist is so I would probably only move the boat a couple times a year so i could even rent a uhaul pickup with hitch just for the couple moves and keep the subaru for the family
if we move to Texas next year and i am trailering the boat 3 hours to the coast... then it looks like a bigger vehicle is in the future.


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

Most of the time I tow with an 06 4runner. It's the older body style, but its a true body on frame. While only rated for 5000lb with the V6, it does a great job with my skiff, and will take the family wherever you want to go. I get 21mpg no matter what.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

I pull my whipray w an 2011 outback and it's been great. never had an issue.

edit: most ppl are always looking for an excuse to have a bigger truck also, hence most of the replies itt


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> They're both boys...and I already have a two year old boy. My house is going to be Thunderdome.


That's awesome! After having a boy and a girl my wife said no more


----------



## jbnc (Feb 28, 2017)

jsnipes said:


> I pull my whipray w an 2011 outback and it's been great. never had an issue.
> 
> edit: most ppl are always looking for an excuse to have a bigger truck also, hence most of the replies itt


The Outback must be better than the newer Foresters because my Copperhead felt like it was going to push me through stop lights. I wasn't looking for an excuse to get my truck, I really hated giving up my WRX but I honestly didn't feel safe towing 2+ hours to the coast with my fiance's Forester. How far do you typically tow?


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

yea, i think the outback is a bit bigger than the forrester.

i live in houston and tow to galveston most of the time (~40 miles) - mostly highway driving. maybe if you lived somewhere super hilly (not sure if this exists where you can also go flats fishing) it would be an issue but i've always felt safe in my rig and like i had enough power, including stopping.


----------



## jbnc (Feb 28, 2017)

jsnipes said:


> yea, i think the outback is a bit bigger than the forrester.
> 
> i live in houston and tow to galveston most of the time (~40 miles) - mostly highway driving. maybe if you lived somewhere super hilly (not sure if this exists where you can also go flats fishing) it would be an issue but i've always felt safe in my rig and like i had enough power, including stopping.


Good to know. Looks like the Outback has a little higher towing capacity which might explain it. I was towing from around Raleigh to the Wilmington area or a little further. Not super hilly but there are a few and the Forester definitely didn't like it haha.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

SomaliPirate said:


> I tow a small utility trailer with a 2.5 Outback with no problems, but I honestly wouldn't trust it to tow my skiff. I break out the FJ for that. If you love Subarus like me, you may want to check the new Ascend that just came out. We just looked at one bc my wife is pregnant with twins (shoot me please) and it has a lot more room than the Outback. It's also rated to tow 5,000lbs and 27 highway mpg.


Better sell that Pathfinder and get a bay boat.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Better sell that Pathfinder and get a bay boat.


Bay boats...NEVER!!! I was actually thinking of a HB Guide or a nice Action Craft though.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I have a 21' Hewes redfisher for the family. We really enjoy it.


----------



## sevenweight (Sep 3, 2015)

I hated to give up my ‘07 Volvo XC70, which is rated 4000 lbs towing capacity. Towing boat/trailer combinations in the 1200-2200 lbs range was a breeze.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> I tow a small utility trailer with a 2.5 Outback with no problems, but I honestly wouldn't trust it to tow my skiff. I break out the FJ for that. If you love Subarus like me, you may want to check the new Ascend that just came out. We just looked at one bc my wife is pregnant with twins (shoot me please) and it has a lot more room than the Outback. It's also rated to tow 5,000lbs and 27 highway mpg.


Twin dad here, so let me say this to you now....haahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I use to tow with mainly pickup trucks (mostly F-150's and a Titan). But I bought a clean pre-owned Chevy Traverse to use as a family SUV (I got teens) and also to pull a 17ft skiff. It's front wheel drive and a 6cyl and the skiff loaded out with fuel, OB and gear maybe up to 1600lbs +/-. It has plenty of power and pickup, but I wouldn't be happy pulling it with less power. I think it's built on the same chassis and suspension as the Chevy Avalanche, which had an incredible ride for a truck. It also has good braking, which I feel is important, which my skiff trailer doesn't have.

The front wheel drive gives me no problems at the ramp. As a matter of fact, I think the front wheel drive pulls skiffs out of the ramps better than my 2WD full size pickup trucks I use to pull with.

The Traverse has a large back cargo area with flip down seats. What I really like about it is I can haul my 9ft flyrods assembled and be able to keep them inside if I want to go into a store or restaurant and not have to worry about them. I also like the dry, lockable cargo room, especially when all the seats are flipped down. So keeping gear safe on overnight trips is a breeze now.

Yeah my wife would rather have something smaller. So next one might be a Chevy Equinox with a 6 cyl option and upgraded brakes. I think that will be the perfect split between what she wants and what I need, especially when we have another kid off to college. I think I can also get assembled fly rods in, as long as the tips ride up on the dash.

I have a buddy that pulls the same size skiff with a current model Toyota 4-Runner. It's also perfect for that. I do like that option of the older Land Cruisers (love those vehicles too, especially `90's and older), but the fuel mileage if bad and they need a lot of tinkering around with, to keep them up.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Ted, we traded in our Kia Forte and my full size four door Chevy pickup on a Traverse. Love that thing for cross country travelling and enough towing for the skiff (although I haven't needed it for that yet). But I have taken it fishing and leaving the rods assembled and being able to lock up all my stuff at the CC store is great.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

jbnc said:


> Like SomaliPirate said above, check out the new Subaru Ascent as it has a 5,000lb towing capacity depending on the model. I didn't see anything about the tongue weight limit online though I'm sure you could ask your local dealer for more info.


The tongue weight shouldn't be much more than that on any trailer that is the right size and loaded properly for the vessel.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

I tow a 1000# B/M/T/Gear load with my Subaru and even with a 4 cyl model I hardly ever notice it's there. With the bigger engine or a turbo it really makes it hard to notice. I don't regularly tow long distances because I keep my boat and trailer in lot right across from a private ramp I launch from. Sometimes I take it home 3.5 miles and occasionally I'll take it somewhere else to fish.
I do work for Subaru and drive a demo so I have the chance to try it with many different models.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Have been towing with a new to me 2010 Ford Escape with a 6 cyl.. Pulling a 13 Whaler, utility trailer, and my old Coleman pop-up camper. Only had 46000 on it when I bought it in May. So far it seems to be doing ok. No problem braking, but then I drive like an old lady, LOL.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

HelthInsXpert said:


> Can't beat an early 2000's Toyota Land Cruiser. They cost next to nothing, 4x4, and reliable as hell. Also the Lexus GX470 is a steal as well. They will both tow whatever you want and the wife can put kids in em.


I tried really hard to find a Land Cruiser without any luck. Everyone wanted big bucks.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Tx_Whipray said:


> Twin dad here, so let me say this to you now....haahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


I'm pretty dark skinned...I'm strongly considering calling ICE on myself to escape.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> I'm pretty dark skinned...I'm strongly considering calling ICE on myself to escape.


A friend of my Father In Law is a city councilman in a small town up in the Texas Panhandle, near Amarillo. He was at our place hunting last fall and they were talking about how fast Amarillo is growing. Someone asked him if his town was seeing a lot of growth, and he said "naw, we stay about the same size...every time a baby is born, it's daddy skips town."


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

SomaliPirate said:


> I'm pretty dark skinned...I'm strongly considering calling ICE on myself to escape.


Oh man... that’s pretty funny! Lol


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

SomaliPirate said:


> They're both boys...and I already have a two year old boy. My house is going to be Thunderdome.


my daughter has 4 boys yep Thunderdome


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

So years ago, I read if you think you might have an issue pulling a boat out of the water at the ramp..then center your vehicle to block the ramp. People will have to help you get out, so they can get in. If you leave a little space, they'll cuss you and squeeze by (that SOB in the MF FORD F150 all worn out, 200K miles, spinning wheels because the trailer dropped off the end of the ramp, SOB *^%%, doesn't know what he is doing,...) won't help. I've had it happen. I was dealing with a 20 ft. Proline, Steinhatchee River roaring out on an outgoing tide. Fishing with my 8 yo daughter. Had to back the truck in, go get the boat, hook up the cable, get out and crank the winch. By then the boat was just about sideways on the trailer. Undo it, blah blah blah for 6 tries. SOBs hurled remarks, none offered to help until I hurled remarks back and said "HEY ABOUT A LITTLE HELP AND I"LL GET OUT OF YOUR WAY. I pulled the truck up more, one guy came over to help after 30 minutes and cranked the winch and viola, it was loaded and I was off. If its a true 2 truck boat ramp, you can't do that. But if its just a wide ramp, fill it or some dip&&*( will back his boat in next to you with 4" to spare on each side. He's happy then and the next guy will do the same.) Its like at Walmart. The parking lot rows go in one direction, Center your car at the main intersections or some DIP ST will want to pass you up and go the wrong way.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

HelthInsXpert said:


> Can't beat an early 2000's Toyota Land Cruiser. They cost next to nothing, 4x4, and reliable as hell. Also the Lexus GX470 is a steal as well. They will both tow whatever you want and the wife can put kids in em.


8 MPGS too.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

It’s difficult buying both a tow vehicle and boat when you don’t have one to base the other off of, or even have settled on something.

Other than MPG, which is really only relevant to me if you have a 50+ mile commute, or take a lot of road trips, there’s really no reason to choose an Outback over something like a 4-runner. Basically the same cost, reliability, space, (interior and parking), etc. 

If you go that route, you can choose whatever boat you want within reason. If you’re set on the Subaru for some reason, I’d be looking at a Maverick HPX as the largest size skiff I’d want to pull with much regularity.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Monty said:


> So years ago, I read if you think you might have an issue pulling a boat out of the water at the ramp..then center your vehicle to block the ramp. People will have to help you get out, so they can get in. If you leave a little space, they'll cuss you and squeeze by (that SOB in the MF FORD F150 all worn out, 200K miles, spinning wheels because the trailer dropped off the end of the ramp, SOB *^%%, doesn't know what he is doing,...) won't help. I've had it happen. I was dealing with a 20 ft. Proline, Steinhatchee River roaring out on an outgoing tide. Fishing with my 8 yo daughter. Had to back the truck in, go get the boat, hook up the cable, get out and crank the winch. By then the boat was just about sideways on the trailer. Undo it, blah blah blah for 6 tries. SOBs hurled remarks, none offered to help until I hurled remarks back and said "HEY ABOUT A LITTLE HELP AND I"LL GET OUT OF YOUR WAY. I pulled the truck up more, one guy came over to help after 30 minutes and cranked the winch and viola, it was loaded and I was off. If its a true 2 truck boat ramp, you can't do that. But if its just a wide ramp, fill it or some dip&&*( will back his boat in next to you with 4" to spare on each side. He's happy then and the next guy will do the same.) Its like at Walmart. The parking lot rows go in one direction, Center your car at the main intersections or some DIP ST will want to pass you up and go the wrong way.


IMO it’s a pretty dick move to use an inappropriate vehicle/boat combo for the ramp, choose to launch there anyways, and then intentionally block the entire thing. If you end up needing a tow up it, make sure you have a strap or chain and ASK somebody, rather than waiting until they are all mad enough to demand that they help you.

Had a guy with some front wheel drive station wagon deal pulling an 18’ Hewes with a 115 on it at a mud ramp where only duck and jon boats launch. He kept having trouble, it was loaded “too crooked” for him, so he backed deeper and deeper until his trailer fell off the end of the ramp. Offered to pull him up multiple times while standing there in the sun with my 2 year old, he kept unloading the boat, moving the car around 2 feet, and re-loading it for probably 30 minutes, blocking the whole thing.

I finally told him if he wasn’t going to accept any help then he needed to pull up with his empty trailer during one of his shuffling missions and let us launch, which took all of 60 seconds.

It’s a bit different story if you have no issues going out but come back in to a negative tide.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

My wife had a forester for a while. I hated that thing. Used so much oil, I used to tell folks it was a 2 stroke. And it was absolutely gutless. Albeit I had the 2.5 naturally aspirated engine. But with as many problems as we had with that thing, I wouldn't have wanted the added complexity of a turbo. When it finally died, I left it on the side of the road with the keys in it.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Monty said:


> 8 MPGS too.


Just bought a newish land cruiser with the 5.7, it gets 11 mpg around town but on the hwy with the boat it will do 17 mpg at 70 mph. Our GX 460 gets about the same. Maybe 18 mpg with a trailer. Empty the GX is in the low 20's.

With the GX being mostly 4 runner consumable parts it's probably the best bang for the buck SUV on the road right now. Body on frame. Reliable V8 power. Full time 4x4 with front, rear, and center locking diffs. Crawl control. The tech is old but at least if the screen dies you still have manual controls. My only complaint is baby carrier car seats get in the way of the easy exit system on the drivers seat.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

2014 Jeep Wrangler Unlimiited Rubicon and my new EVOx. Hauls the boat no problem, obviously no issues at any ramp I've tried. Plenty room inside for kid seats, you can hose them out and pull the drain plugs in the floor pans when the kids throw up everywhere. It isn't the fastest, certainly not the best economy but trust me, your kids won't remember 35mpg but they will remember cruising with Dad in the Jeep with the top off and the doors off.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

That pic makes me miss having a jeep.


----------

